# verseuchter kanal in holland



## karpfen-freak (29. Januar 2008)

hi
ich habe gerade gehört das es in holland einen kanal gibt der versäucht ist und wo man die fische zwar beangeln  aber nicht  mitnehmen darf. (vviiiiieeeeeeeelllllllleeeeeeee große zander und hecht)
wie heißt dieser kanal????
wo ist er????
wo bekommt man tageskarten????
vielleicht war ja mal jemand von euch dort und kann mir ein paar tipps geben

ich habe vor mit jerks zu angeln
mfg|wavey:


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Willst du ernsthaft jagt auf Kranke Fische machen?


----------



## karpfen-freak (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Willst du ernsthaft jagt auf Kranke Fische machen?


die sind ja nicht versäucht bloß man soll sie nicht essen
und außerdem schmeiß ich jeden fisch wieder rein:m


----------



## gufipanscher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

na du bist mir ein Freak.....
in Holland werden nahezu überall die Räuber zurückgesetzt. Also geh ich mal nicht davon aus, dass du an der Pfütze für holländische Verhältnisse so außergewöhnliche Fänge nicht machen wirst.
Kann aber möglich sein, dass die Zander dort mit den leuchtenden Augen leichter auszumachen sind. 

Gruß Gufipanscher


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Okay, dann mal viel spaß


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

War nicht an der Möhnetalsperre (leider) auch son Mist, wo man die Fische nicht mehr essen soll?


----------



## karpfen-freak (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

kennt keiner den kanal???


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Da in den Niederlanden allgemein Catch and Release gilt, kannst du in fast jedem Kanal gut angeln und fische fangen. Musst nicht erst nen versäuchten suchen...

Kenn selbst ein ganzen Haufen Kanäle mit gutem Fischbestand, aber von nem versäuchten hab ich noch nichts gehört. Es gibt aber auch sehr sehr viele Kanäle in den Niederlanden...


----------



## DerFischfänger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

MoinMoin,
och ein verseuchter Kanal in Holland..hmmmmm |kopfkrat Ich würde eher nach einem sauberen Kanal suchen..
Wo soll der Kanal sein??Wovon soll der Kanal verseucht sein?? Sprengmittel??.Industrieabwässer?? normale Abwässer...

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorredner an, in Holland gilt Catch&Release,ist sogar gesetzlich geregelt...nicht so wie bei uns...
Wenn du dort einen großen Karpfen,Zander oder Hecht mitnimmst, gib es echt Ärger (Prügel)-Was durchaus richtig ist...


----------



## Borusse (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Hi,

schau mal hier rein http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm,
tolle Berichte und Bilder von verschmutzten Kanälen und toten Fischen.

Viel Spass beim angeln in diesen Kanälen!!!:v

Gruss
Chris


----------



## darth carper (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Und wer nochmal "versäucht" schreibt, der muß eine Runde drin schwimmen! ;-)


----------



## Gummischuh (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

In versäuchten Kanälen angeln ? Da wird doch die Schnurr dreckig und auch die Route:g


----------



## darth carper (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Und der Hacken rostet!


----------



## gufipanscher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

ich find selbstläuchtentes schemie-wasser ned mal schlecht, da weiß man wenns dunkel ist wo man hinwerfen muss


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

gib es echt Ärger (Prügel)-Was durchaus richtig ist...[/quote]

Man kanns auch übertreiben! dat kannste ja mal hier bei uns versuchen!|supergri Das nicht heisst das ich alles mitnehme um schonmal den üblichen verdächtigen mit ihrer pro c&r diskusionen den wind aus den segeln zunehmen!:q


----------



## darth carper (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Zum Glück ist Holland ja nicht bei dir!


----------



## seeyou (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Gummischuh und Gufipanscher müssen schwimmen |supergri hehehehe..... "versäucht und selbstläuchtend" 

muuuuuss weg, seeyou#h


----------



## donlotis (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*



darth carper schrieb:


> Und wer nochmal "versäucht" schreibt, der muß eine Runde drin schwimmen! ;-)





Gummischuh schrieb:


> In versäuchten Kanälen angeln ? Da wird doch die Schnurr dreckig und auch die Route:g



Hah! Der Gummischuh war's... |rolleyes, und er hat noch einen (zwei) draufgesetzt! |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## tokeegecko (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> ich find selbstläuchtentes schemie-wasser ned mal schlecht, da weiß man wenns dunkel ist wo man hinwerfen muss


 

die schemie is auch nicht schlecht |supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Angelt ihr man in eurem schemieversäuchten Kanal auf die selbstläuchtenden Fische! Ich geh´da lieber an die Elbe! Das ist wohl nicht ganz so gefährlich...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> Wenn du dort einen großen Karpfen,Zander oder Hecht mitnimmst, gib es echt Ärger (Prügel)-Was durchaus richtig ist...


 
Sorry, das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Hechte,Welse, Graskarpfen und Karpfen müssen in den meisten Gewässern zurückgesetzt werden.
Zander darfst Du zwei Stück pro Tag mitnehmen.
(Muss man aber nicht....|rolleyes)


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Ich frag mich nur wie fanatisch muss wohl jemand sein,der die Meinung vertritt,es sei richtig
Leute wegen mitgenommener Fische zu verprügeln.Mir wird das jedenfalls langsam unheimlich mit so manchen C/R Vertetern.

Taxidermist


----------



## theundertaker (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Ich habe was dazu gefunden.....hier steht der verseuchte Kanal drin....

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## darth carper (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

@ Tommi-Engel

Auch das ist nicht ganz richtig, denn das hängt vom Gewässer ab.
An manchen Gewässern darfst du gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen.

Und ohne hier eine C&R - Diskussion aufkommen lassen zu wollen, haben wir das nicht zuletzt den Anglern mit deutschem Kennzeichen zu verdanken, die in so manches Grenzgewässer (z.B. den Twente-Kanal) eingefallen sind und die berüchtigten blauen Müllsäcke mitgebracht haben.
Da könnte man schon an die Prügelstrafe denken (und daran haben sicher nicht nur die holländischen Angler gedacht), bei soviel Dreistigkeit.


----------



## DerFischfänger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

ahhh,die Fischarten waren nur Beispiele..ersetzte bitte den Zander durch Brasse.



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist nicht ganz richtig.
> Hechte,Welse, Graskarpfen und Karpfen müssen in den meisten Gewässern zurückgesetzt werden.
> Zander darfst Du zwei Stück pro Tag mitnehmen.
> (Muss man aber nicht....|rolleyes)


Was auch nicht ganz richtig ist, da der Wels in den Niederlanden besonders geschützt ist.

Aber im Großen und ganzen ist es alles richtig
@Taxi, Soll ich mich jetzt damit angesprochen fühlen??? Dann ist meine Aussage falsch rüber gekommen.
In den Niederlanden besitzen die Angler häufig die Vernunft, die großen Fische der Natur nicht zu entreißen, damit der Bestand gewahrt wird.C&R hin oder her. 
In den letzten 20-30 Jahren hat der Angeltourismus in vielen Länder zu großen Problemen/Schaden geführt.Die Folgen müssen wir nun jetzt ausbaden.
Es geht ja nicht um einen Fisch,sondern um 10,20,30 am Tag. In den Nachbarländern wird eben etwas für die Gewässer und Fische getan.
"Prügel" kannst du dir auch 3mal täglich von der Polizei oder Wa-Po abholen.
Vielleicht macht Dir ein fanatischer C/R Anhänger Angst(wo ich mich definitv nicht zu zähle,so oft wie ich Fisch esse), aber mir machen Leute Angst, die kein Leben im See lassen.


----------



## Jogibär (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Angelt ihr man in eurem schemieversäuchten Kanal auf die selbstläuchtenden Fische! Ich geh´da lieber an die Elbe! Das ist wohl nicht ganz so gefährlich...



Nee, da sind die Fische nur ein bißchen schwerer wegen der Blei- und Quecksilberbelastung...


----------



## kof (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

du meinst ggfs den twenthe kanaal.

dort brannte im august 2003 die vredestein fabrik ab; grosse mengen des kontaminierten löschwassers gelangte in den kanal.

das stück zwischen hafen enschede & schleuse delden ist kontaminiert.

siehe hier:
http://nieuws.overijssel.nl/dossiers/vredestein/
http://www.waterbodem.nl/waterbodem-nieuws_detail.php?id=1295
http://frontpage.fok.nl/nieuws/31790
http://www.arcadis.nl/Service+Types...s/MER+Drinkwaterwinning+Noordelijk+Twente.htm

falls du dir das geben willst, bitte.

fische gibt es noch, aber es ist wohl nicht mehr das, was es mal war.

gruss,
marc


----------



## kof (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

ach ja, falls ihr powerpoint (oder den passenden viewer habt):

http://www.veluwe.nl/downloads/pdf/ben_zweverink_28_november_2006.ppt


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*



kof schrieb:


> du meinst ggfs den twenthe kanaal.
> 
> dort brannte im august 2003 die vredestein fabrik ab; grosse mengen des kontaminierten löschwassers gelangte in den kanal.
> 
> ...


genau den mein ich aber wenn das nicht das wahre ist wo kann ich denn dann hinfahren wo man im winter hechte fängt (nähe enschede)
und ich wollte wohl einen verein beitreten wie heißt den der von enschede???


----------



## carphunter85 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Eigendlich kann man in fast jeder Pfütze in den Niederlanden Hechte fangen. Erst letztes Wochenende haben wir 3 Hechte in nem Graben von vielleicht 2m Breite gefangen... Guck dir doch mal Enschede über google earth an, da gibts doch jede Menge Wasser!


----------



## Bambine (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Eigendlich kann man in fast jeder Pfütze in den Niederlanden Hechte fangen.




Das kann ich bestaetigen


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

ich habe gehört das hinter gronau die ersten polder sind
wie ist der erfolg dort????
und wo kann man sich diese karten kaufen???
ach und haben die hechte in holland schonzeiten???


----------



## kof (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/


----------



## carphunter85 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Hechte habe ab 1. März, bis 30. Juni Schonzeit.


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Lol

hier fangen die richtigen Polder aber noch nicht an. Schöne kleine gräben mit gutem Fischbestand gibt es aber hier trotzdem.

Der verseuchte Kanal könnte unter umständen auch der Twente Kanaal sein. Es wird dort geraten keinen Fisch zu essen, aber beangeln ist nicht verboten. Und an all die Leute die nicht verstehen können wie man an einen solchen Gewässer angeln kann

1  Ist ein Kanal wie jeder andere
2  Ist von mir nur 20 Minuten entfernt
3  Werden auch zahlreichen Koppelangeln an dem Kanal durchgeführt.

Tageskarten gibt es nicht, nur Jahreskarten.


----------



## karpfen-freak (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

kennt ihr den polder in der nähe von gronau und enschede


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*



> kennt ihr den polder in der nähe von gronau und enschede



Was gibt es den von dort neues zu vermelden?


----------



## The real Hecht (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Ich finde es auf jeden fall gut Fische wieder zurückzusetzen,sons sind ja bald keine mehr da... is das eigentlich Pflicht in Holland die zurückzusetzen oder sone art man sollte es nach möglichkeit tuen?
(ich selbst bin nämlich Pfannenangler,ich fang nie mehr als ich auch esse)
aber ist es nicht humaner den Fisch zu töten wenn der durch den Harken zu sehr verletzt ist?


----------



## The real Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Muss man eigentlich irgendwas spezieles beim angeln in Känelen beachten oder so?


----------



## carphunter85 (1. März 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

an was dachtest du denn da?


----------



## The real Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Ich wollte auf Hecht Zander und Barsch angeln....
welche kriterien sollten eigentlich an einen Kanal gestellt werden?
und darf man die Fische sofern da kein schild " mitname verboten" oder so steht mitnehmen?


----------



## carphunter85 (1. März 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Eigendlich kannst du alle der genannten Arten in fast jedem Kanal fangen. Ob und was du mitnehmen darfst, steht in der Lijst van landelijke Viswateren, da steht in welchen Gewässern du angeln darfst, und was es dort für regeln gibt. 
In vielen Gewässern ist der Hecht geschont, in manchen darfst du gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen.


----------



## The real Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

dann werde ich mir mal das büchlein vornehmen!

gruß Mario


----------



## gimli (1. März 2008)

*AW: versäuchter kanal in holland*

Ja, mach mal. Ist eine spannende Lektüre.


----------



## Pitchy (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: verseuchter kanal in holland*

So so hohes Interesse zum Twente Kanal hier!

Also ich fahre schon seit Jahren zum Twente nähe Lochem. Im Twente selber kann man sehr gut auf Zander fischen. immer mal wieder veriirt sich auch ein Aal. MAn muss nur die guten Stellen kennen. In letzter Zeit hat sich jedoch das Beissverhalten der Zander dort geändert. Mittlerweile hatten wir nur noch Mittags bis Abends ca. 22uhr Erfolg, bei zwei Ruten 2-4 ZAnder am Tag. Als Methode hat sich der Köfi an der Pose ca. 10-20 cm über Grund angeboten besser bewehrt als auf Grund. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach Jahreszeitenabhängig. Köfis könnt Ihr sehr gut in den umliegenden kleinen Flüssen und Gräben stippen. Beste Plätze hier unter kleinen Brücken. Aber vorsicht diese Stellen sind auch unsere Hotspots für Hecht. Im Twente Kanal solltet Ihr die Köfis dann entweder direkt am Rand oder hinter der ersten Pflanzenzone aber noch vor der Mitte anbieten (ca. 5 Meter vom Rand). Aber auch hier muss man auch erstmal die Richtige Stelle finden ;-) Die ich nicht evrraten werd. Tipp: Die kleinen Flüsse bei Lochem etc sind fantastische Hechtgewässer und auch Barsch über 40cm haben wir immer als BEifang gehabt. Hier beste Methode toten Köfi 20-50 cm unter Wasseroberfläche. Aber auch die "Kunst"Angler haben hier immer viel Erfolg. Zu den Scheinen: Für den TWente gab es immer Jahreskarten oder eine 2-Wochenkarte(5EUR), für die kleineren Flüsse sogar Wochenkarten (3EUR). HAbe mich dieses JAhr noch nicht drum gekümmert,aber gehört das es da Änderungen jetzt gibt.

Zum C&R und verseuchten Fischen: Also alle Dauercamper und viele Einheimische essen den Zander in dieser Gegend und noch keiner ist dran gestorben. Letztes Jahr waren 2 Zander pro Anlger am Tag erlaubt. Zander gehört zu meinem Leibgericht und in den 5 Tagen im Jahr in denen ich dort bin, schöpf ich die zwei Zander pro Tag auch aus, wenn ich überhaupt so viele über Schonmaß am Tag fangen. Letztes Jahr war der HEcht in den Gräben und kleinen Flüssen wie Slinge nicht komplett geschützt, hier lag das Schonmaß bei ca. 63cm und 1 Tier pro Tag. Das Schonmaß variierte in den JAhre davor immer. Habe in unserer HEcht-Woche Okt07 zwar zahlrieche Hechte um die 60cm gefangen, teilweise 6-10 an einer Stelle, aber nur einen über 70cm. In anderen Gegänden in Holland ist der HEcht aber sehr selten geworden, vor allem der Flusshecht, ist schon ne Schande das denoch die Tiere abgeschlagen werden.

Übrigens ohne die Angler / Fischer die die Fische zum Essen gefangen haben, gebe das Ageln wie heute gar nicht. Hunger macht erfinderich ;-)

Die Diskusion C&R erübrigt sich, wenn beide Seiten ewissenhaft mit einem Gewässer umgehen und sich über den Fischbestand auch mal informieren bevor Sie was mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen. Auch zurücksetzen kann unter Umständen für ein Gewässer schädlich sein aber auch das wahllose abschlagen.

In unserem Vereinsgewässer ( See) wurde letztens ein 1m Hecht und 53 Barsch abgeschlagen obwohl wir arge Probleme mit der natürlichen Vermehrung dieser Arten haben, was daran liegt, das wir durch Fehlbesatz zu viele Großkarpfe haben, die den Nahrungsfischen der HEchte und Großbarsche die NAhrung wegfressen und diese sich dadruch kaum Vermehren. Die Karpfen vermehren sich mangles Flaschwasserzonen aber kaum. Wir müssen jedes Jahr teuer Nahrungsfisch beisetzen. Dage werden die Großkarpfen stets nach Fang zurückgesetzt, was leider auch zu einem Fastausterben von Schleie an unsere See geführt hat. Tja hier verhalten sich C&R Angler als auch die Verwertungsangler komplett falsch, aber keiner will nachgeben solang es nicht der andere auch tut. Und diese Probleme hat Holland auch: In der gegend Romermond wurde wir von einigen älteren einheimische Anglern dazu aufgefordert den Wels bitte abzuschlagen wenn wir diesen als Eifang mal dran haben. In der Gegend Asselt hat sich der Wels nämlich durch seinen ganzjährigen Schutz so stark vermehrt ( alles Tiere unter 80cm ) das der Zander Bestand ehr als dramatisch abgenommen hat. Und HEcht so gut wie gar nicht mehr vorkommt.

Deswegen mein Apell: Verhaltet euch nicht wie dämliche Angeltouristen, sonder informiert euch nin den jeweiligen Angelvereinen über den Fischbestand der Gewässer und derer Probleme, bevor Ihr Eure Fänge wahllos abschlagt oder zurücksetzt


----------



## menix (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: verseuchter kanal in holland*

danke pitchy endlich mal ein richtig gutes komentar zum thema c und r ...


----------



## Udo561 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: verseuchter kanal in holland*



Pitchy schrieb:


> Und diese Probleme hat Holland auch: In der gegend Romermond wurde wir von einigen älteren einheimische Anglern dazu aufgefordert den Wels bitte abzuschlagen wenn wir diesen als Eifang mal dran haben. In der Gegend Asselt hat sich der Wels nämlich durch seinen ganzjährigen Schutz so stark vermehrt ( alles Tiere unter 80cm ) das der Zander Bestand ehr als dramatisch abgenommen hat.



Hi,
nichts für ungut , aber die Gesetzte sollte man doch bitte befolgen , der Wels steht in den Niederlanden auf der Liste der geschützten Fische.
Zudem muss jeder Aal zurück gesetzt werden und z.B. in Limburg besteht ein Entnahmeverbot vom Hecht.
Gruß aus  den Niederlanden,
Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------

